# Something new from the shop



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I bet you were thinking I was going to post up a pen or a bowl huh ?
Not yet, I do have some 'other' things in the works, but they are a long way from ready for 2cool judging.

This a new kind of material. It's not acrylic, but very much like it in some ways. I really don't like turning acrylic as much as wood, but this stuff is sort of a blend of both. It's called colorwood and I had a chance to pick some up at a good price way back this spring. It's been sitting in the shop for months and I finaly decided to turn a piece and see what I think. I think I like it ! It looks more natural to me than the laminated multi colored stuff. It turns easy (you still have to go slow and use a sharp tool) and it shines up really nice. I like the durability and the fact that you can go from turned, to sanded, to polished to done without any drying time on the rack. What do you guys think ?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET.... I LIKE it! Where did you find your colorwood? I made some bottle stoppers out of it years ago and enjoyed working with it. It should be real stable and somewhat weather proof for those calls. You are getting some really nice shapes on those calls. Keep up the great work! gb


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

looks like black glass!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful, Richard...Dammit..now I gotta get on the net and find me some colorwood....lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like it also. Beautiful and as gb states, the shape is fantastic. Great job. That colorwood call looks great.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

BLING BLING  

Very Cool!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

http://thogamecalls.com/forums/index.php?topic=1608.0

This is a link to a post with contact info and some pictures of the products. The seller, Curtis, is clearing out his stock and is a supper nice guy to do bussiness with. Not sure at all what he has left.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET...thanks for the link. I'm doing a bunch of wine bottle stoppers and my look into that Colorwood. That call is really nice looking...great lines. gb


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

ET...those are incredbile prices! Going to try a call this afternoon. Thans mucho! jim


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> ET...those are incredbile prices! Going to try a call this afternoon. Thans mucho! jim


Spoke to Curtis this morning. The wood in the link I posted is colorwood, but the wood I used in the call I posted is the Dymondwood. Colorwood needs to have a finish put on it where as the dymondwood obviously can be polished.

I just ordered up another 10 sticks of the 38" dymondwood. Cocobolo and Charcoal. It's even cheaper than last time !!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That's a VERY good price. We used the dymondwood blanks with the students making pens. Good product too. Thanks again for the link and info..jg


----------

